# Chevy 2500HD grease fittings/lube points



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I bought an '02 Chevy 2500HD. I'd like to do a complete service on the truck (oil, lube,etc..). Does anyone know how many grease fittings there should be? I crawled under and located 5, but I thought there would be more.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*grease fittings*

i think there 7 , ball joint's upper and lower, idler arm ,center link ,drag link .:salute:


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

on my s10 theres 15 grease fittingsfor the front end. (some that are true PITA to do lol)

7 seems to low.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

good q i believe 7 seems close but i dont count
I will count tomorrow


----------



## K1500 (Jan 13, 2005)

There are 11 grease fittings. two upper ball joints two lower ball joints, two outer and two inner ball joints, two on the idler arm and one on the pitman arm.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

what grease do u use


----------



## K1500 (Jan 13, 2005)

I use Mobil 1 synthetic.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

K1500;696436 said:


> There are 11 grease fittings. two upper ball joints two lower ball joints, two outer and two inner ball joints, two on the idler arm and one on the pitman arm.


I agree, no sense greasing it if you aren't going to get all the fittings.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

K1500;696436 said:


> There are 11 grease fittings. two upper ball joints two lower ball joints, two outer and two inner ball joints, two on the idler arm and one on the pitman arm.


Where are the inner and outer balljoints? But k1500 is right there is 11 I use Amsoil HD with moly.


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

I still don't think I'm finding all the grease fittings on my 2500hd. Does anyone know if a service manual exists for this truck?


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you had any of the ball joints replaced? some of the replacements dont come set up to be greased, so no fitting. that may be why you cant find them all.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

K1500;696436 said:


> There are 11 grease fittings. two upper ball joints two lower ball joints, two outer and two inner ball joints, two on the idler arm and one on the pitman arm.


This is exactly correct, although they can be hard to see/find if your lighting is poor or they're covered with crud. Give all these areas a good cleaning and inspect them with a good light.


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

Harley, I haven't had any of the ball joints replaced, but the previous owner may have. 
ZZtarg, you sound pretty sure that 11 is the correct number, I'll check the areas mentioned by K1500.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mautore;699169 said:


> ZZtarg, you sound pretty sure that 11 is the correct number, I'll check the areas mentioned by K1500.


Thats because he's 100% correct.

2 - upper ball joints
2 - lower ball joints
2 - inner tie rods
2 - outer tie rods
2 - idler arm
1 - Pitman arm

Which equals 11.

The lower B- joint fittings can be tough to see as they poke out through a small access hole in the lower control arm. A little digging with a small screwdriver and you'll find them. One points toward the front of the truck and the other points toward the rear. Don't miss the upper idler arm fitting either as thats the #1 wear point on the GM's. Pulling the plastic skid plate makes access to the various steering fittings MUCH easier.


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks B&B, I appreciate the help. Looks like I'll be crawling back under her this weekend.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

When I first did mine the first 7 were easy to spot - the last four were a challenge. I usually do it from underneath with a nice long hose on my grease gun to reach the idler arm fittings (the upper idler arm is easy to miss).

There are some pretty good pics at:

http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/index.php?autocom=ibwiki&cmd=article&id=402

Crud around the ball joints can hide the lower ball joint and outer tie rod fittings.

The idler arm fittings are awkward to reach and difficult to get good light in to. I'll usually shine a light down from the top and work from the bottom since I have the truck on ramps to change the oil anyway.

This all makes me realize that I'm due for an oil change.


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

zztarg, thanks for the link to the pics. They look like a big help. I'll be searching for all the fittings tomorrow.


----------

